# NSW Feb to May inteck 2015



## keyur (Aug 16, 2014)

NSW acknowledges that the "first in, first served" methodology of selecting 190 candidates is not the best solution.

We consider it likely that NSW will make a significant change and move to an "Expression of Interest" style system for the next intake in February 2014

as per below link reference 
https://www.acacia-au.com/nsw-190-state-nomination-update-22-october-2014.php


----------



## satyendrajha (Jul 6, 2014)

*reason in commitment form*

hi
i am going to apply for 489 visa for australia.
can u help about "what write in reason to migrate?"
it would be good if you have sample.

regards
Satyendra


----------



## rranjan2910 (Feb 28, 2014)

I am also keenly waiting for NSW SS feb announcement. I hope it will include ICT skill set also this time. what is the probablity of including 2613 ICT Skill set?


----------



## r_saraj (Oct 31, 2013)

No updates ...till now!


----------



## keyur (Aug 16, 2014)

:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## keyur (Aug 16, 2014)

:smash::attention::smash:


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

good luck everyone waiting for nsw


----------



## keyur (Aug 16, 2014)

This inteck for 2000 application and running 4 month so dont hurry first they accept all application and select candidate as per EOI style it is confirmed. 

Waiting for updates on web site this is last weak of this month:fingerscrossed:


----------



## thomasvo (Nov 8, 2013)

keyur said:


> This inteck for 2000 application and running 4 month so dont hurry first they accept all application and select candidate as per EOI style it is confirmed.
> 
> Waiting for updates on web site this is last weak of this month:fingerscrossed:


I seriously doubt that after my previous experience with NSW 
Be prepared for the worst, dont make any assumptions until NSW actually gives an update about how this intake will work.


----------



## keyur (Aug 16, 2014)

90% chances nsw web update tomorrow because last working day of this month.


----------



## keyur (Aug 16, 2014)

occupation list link found 404 error some activity running.........
http://www.trade.nsw.gov.au/live-and-work-in-nsw/visas-and-immigration/nsw-skilled-occupations-list


----------



## keyur (Aug 16, 2014)

screenshot


----------



## keyur (Aug 16, 2014)

ready for news


----------



## r_saraj (Oct 31, 2013)

Key steps for candidates
To be considered for selection for NSW nomination, candidates simply need to submit an EOI in SkillSelect choosing NSW for 190 nomination. Between February and June 2015, NSW Trade & Investment will be selecting and inviting candidates to apply.

Candidates who are invited to apply for NSW nomination will receive an invitation by email and will have 14 days to apply for nomination. 

Submit an Expression of Interest (EOI)- Ensure that you meet 190 visa criteria
- Submit an EOI in SkillSelect 
- Indicate interest for NSW nomination for a 190 visa
If selected, you will receive a NSW invitation to apply for nomination
- Invitations will be sent by email
- Candidates must submit an online application within 14 days of receiving the invitation to apply
Apply for NSW nomination and wait for the outcome
- NSW nomination applications usually take 12 weeks to process
If nominated, you will receive a SkillSelect invitation to apply for the 190 visa
Apply for the 190 visa to Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP)
- Lodge a visa application within 60 days of being nominated by NSW
DIBP will advise you of the decision on your visa application
If your visa is granted, move to NSW and commence your two year commitment to live and work in NSW


----------



## r_saraj (Oct 31, 2013)

Need to apply EOI with in FEB to June 2015?


----------



## keyur (Aug 16, 2014)

how to get above information any source...


----------



## r_saraj (Oct 31, 2013)

NSW nomination process in 2015 - Live & Work in New South Wales


----------



## r_saraj (Oct 31, 2013)

NSW nomination process in 2015
NSW is introducing a selection-based invitation process in 2015. This will be implemented from February 2015 onwards.

Under the selection and invitation process for the 190 program, prospective candidates can only apply for NSW nomination if they have been selected from SkillSelect and invited by NSW Trade & Investment.

NSW will be sourcing and selecting candidates who have submitted an Expression of Interest (EOI) in SkillSelect and indicated that they wish to be considered for NSW nomination for a 190 visa.

The selection process will be competitive. NSW will rank candidates based on core criteria which is: firstly, a candidate's DIBP points score, then their English ability, and then their skilled employment. Where candidates score the same on these core criteria at time of selection, they will be further ranked based on the date and time that their EOI was submitted in SkillSelect.

The top-ranking candidates will be the first to be invited to apply and NSW will determine how many invitations are issued on an ongoing basis.

The 2015 NSW Occupations list will be published in the first week of February 2014.


----------



## keyur (Aug 16, 2014)

Now it is conform 7 band first priority .


----------



## keyur (Aug 16, 2014)

Occupation list page not found on web.


----------



## keyur (Aug 16, 2014)

nsw nomination puzzle
1)
Candidate A:
Age 30
Qualification 15
English Language 10
Experience 0
Total 55

Candidate B:
Age 30
Qualification 15
English Language 0
Experience 10
Total 55 

answer- candidate A is select first 

2)
Candidate A:

Age 30
Qualification 15
English Language 10
Experience 0
EOI-date 1 feb 12 PM
Total 55

Candidate B:
Age 30
Qualification 15
English Language 10
Experience 0
EOI-1jan 12PM
Total 55
ANSWER-candidate B select first


----------



## keyur (Aug 16, 2014)

The selection process will be competitive. NSW will rank candidates based on core criteria which is: 

1)firstly, a candidate's DIBP points score, 
2)then their English ability, 
3)and then their skilled employment. 
4)Where candidates score the same on these core criteria at time of selection, they will be further ranked based on the date and time that their EOI was submitted in SkillSelect.


----------



## icewarp (Jul 15, 2014)

keyur said:


> The selection process will be competitive. NSW will rank candidates based on core criteria which is:
> 
> 1)firstly, a candidate's DIBP points score,
> 2)then their English ability,
> ...


3)and then their skilled employment.?? occupation ceiling??


----------



## gchabs (Nov 4, 2012)

Below is the what my ACS result reads...

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.

Your qualification has been assessed as follows:

Your Master of Science in XXXXXX from University of XXXXXX completed September 2008 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a major in computing

The following employment after November 2013 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 11/11 - 12/13 (2yrs 1mths) 
Position: Business Analyst 
Employer: XXXXXX 
Country: XXXXXX

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

So I should mention 12/2013 as start of my employment date in my EOI under work experience details, right!?


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

gchabs said:


> Alright one last time to ensure I've got it all right finally.
> 
> Below is the what my ACS result reads...
> 
> ...


You shouldn't be copying in all threads. I have answered your same post in 2 other threads already. Impatient?  Or excited?  It's ok. It was a friendly note.


----------



## gchabs (Nov 4, 2012)

Sorry but thanks for answering  can't see an option to delete the posts now


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

gchabs said:


> Sorry but thanks for answering  can't see an option to delete the posts now


Golden posts are not deleted  Haha 

Well, yes, you can not delete either other's post or your own. Only moderators such as Shel/Monica(Expresso) has privilege to delete or do any actions. 

Forget it, not a problem now.


----------



## keyur (Aug 16, 2014)

gchabs said:


> Below is the what my ACS result reads...
> 
> XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
> 
> ...


please share your time line


----------



## gchabs (Nov 4, 2012)

keyur said:


> please share your time line


Hey Keyur,

Trying to get into the process for a while now. let me see how much I remember now

Applied for ACS in December 2013 (declared +ve in Mar 2014)
Sometime in August 2014 finally managed to get my 7s in IELTS
Stuck at 55 since then 

I have 30 from age, 15 from my MSc degree, 10 from IELTS and hoping to get the required 5 from NSW.

Submitted my EOI just a few mins ago.


----------



## subhasamaran (Jul 7, 2013)

i agree to the above points but i wonder if ppl have 7 or above in IELTS i dun knw why they would seek NSW nomination rather they can go for Direcct 189


My personal opinion is that State nomination should be considered for ppl who are with low score and intending to migrate with lot of interest..


----------



## r_saraj (Oct 31, 2013)

keyur said:


> Occupation list page not found on web.


http://www.trade.nsw.gov.au/live-and-work-in-nsw/visas-and-immigration/nsw-skilled-occupations-list

*404 Page Not Found*


----------



## keyur (Aug 16, 2014)

subhasamaran said:


> i agree to the above points but i wonder if ppl have 7 or above in IELTS i dun knw why they would seek NSW nomination rather they can go for Direcct 189
> 
> 
> My personal opinion is that State nomination should be considered for ppl who are with low score and intending to migrate with lot of interest..


you are right but in ICT people have more then 4 years exp no point because ACS deduct exp so they cant reach 60 point with 6 band of ILTS.

and Also in this inteck less space for ICT people so this process very helpful for nsw and ICT candidate


----------



## keyur (Aug 16, 2014)

r_saraj said:


> http://www.trade.nsw.gov.au/live-and-work-in-nsw/visas-and-immigration/nsw-skilled-occupations-list
> 
> *404 Page Not Found*


occupation list removed from website :confused2::fingerscrossed:


----------



## keyur (Aug 16, 2014)

gchabs said:


> Hey Keyur,
> 
> Trying to get into the process for a while now. let me see how much I remember now
> 
> ...


don't worry we both are in same boat but EOI date is different.
you have 7 band drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum don't worry..


----------



## Swaroop Behera (Jan 31, 2015)

Hi guys...
Can anyone guide that as per the new NSW nomination process , is it required to submit fresh EOI ???
I have submitted my EOI on 2nd Jan 15. So I need to update the EOI or the submitted EOI will be OK??


----------



## keyur (Aug 16, 2014)

please fill up and update attached excel sheet link

it is very help full for all candidate who interested for NSW

IF ANY UPDATE AND CHANGES REQUIRED THEN UPDATE.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1bsefFBCvRSAN6FDSqbv640WMiRHuLgFqLoTlMcSa4nw/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## Faris_ksa (Aug 3, 2014)

hi guys

what this means ?



> Under the selection and invitation process for the 190 program, prospective candidates can only apply for NSW nomination if they have been selected from SkillSelect and invited by NSW Trade & Investment.


does it mean that we need 60 points excluding the state sponsorship 5 points to apply for NSW to get invited ...instead of the 55 points ??


----------



## Faris_ksa (Aug 3, 2014)

Also, 

in my assessment letter my work experience was assessed ad 5 years + 5 months. but now i am over 6 years ...

can i claim 6 years in EOI or should i just stick with 5 years ???

please help


----------



## keyur (Aug 16, 2014)

may be today mid night list will update


----------



## usmanakbar07 (Jun 7, 2014)

Faris_ksa said:


> hi guys
> 
> what this means ?
> 
> ...


No, it doesn't mean that. It only implies that only those aspirants will get invitation by NSW, who are selected by the state on the basis of their EOI. Also, the whole point of state sponsorship is to help those who are in need of those curcial '5' points. So, nothing to worry there.


----------



## usmanakbar07 (Jun 7, 2014)

Faris_ksa said:


> Also,
> 
> in my assessment letter my work experience was assessed ad 5 years + 5 months. but now i am over 6 years ...
> 
> ...


well, if you are continuing your job with the same company at the same position then there is no problem. Also, getting your experience verified by EA is not a must. It's better this way, sure, but not mandatory. DIBP has it's own process of assessment. So, to answer your question, doesn't really matter. It won't affect your points anyways.


----------



## keyur (Aug 16, 2014)

keyur said:


> please fill up and update attached excel sheet link
> 
> it is very help full for all candidate who interested for NSW
> 
> ...


update above sheet...


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

Hi Guys , i am in confused state , this is the new process for NSW SS . 

NSW nomination process in 2015 - Live & Work in New South Wales


It indicates after submission of EOI you will be invited to apply for NSW , unlike VIC where after EOI submission even with out an invitation you apply online . Is my understanding sounds right ? 

If they want to invite us , how will they know our email . In the EOI application we don't have the email .


----------



## blak3 (Dec 31, 2012)

out of curiosity..if someone sends in an EOI, they should normally choose an occupation. After submission, NSW decides to close that occupation, what happens? As i understand, a few already have EOI's pending.


----------



## Mr-J (Dec 4, 2013)

Resubmitted EOI ,mentioning NSW as preferred state , with 60 points. 

Waiting for update SOL.


----------



## Swaroop Behera (Jan 31, 2015)

Is it required to be resubmitted???
I had submitted on 2nd Jan'15.
Whether the they have mentioned anywhere that EOI to be submitted after 1st Feb'15??


----------



## gchabs (Nov 4, 2012)

Swaroop Behera said:


> Is it required to be resubmitted???
> I had submitted on 2nd Jan'15.
> Whether the they have mentioned anywhere that EOI to be submitted after 1st Feb'15??


I don't think so


----------



## Swaroop Behera (Jan 31, 2015)

Same as per my view...
So I am not updating my EOI.


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

Hi guys anyone managed to see the job list ?


----------



## keyur (Aug 16, 2014)

https://www.acacia-au.com/nsw-state-nomination-update-Feb-2015.php
view this website for more info.


----------



## Mr-J (Dec 4, 2013)

Swaroop Behera said:


> Is it required to be resubmitted???
> I had submitted on 2nd Jan'15.
> Whether the they have mentioned anywhere that EOI to be submitted after 1st Feb'15??


No re-submission required. I re-submitted because in my EOI I had mentioned Victoria as preferred state, and now updated that to NSW as preferred state.


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

keyur said:


> please fill up and update attached excel sheet link
> 
> it is very help full for all candidate who interested for NSW
> 
> ...


I want to update mine...but cannot update in the excel link...my signature is as follows

DIBP points without SS - 55
IELTS -S/L/R/R - 7/7/7/6.5
Occupation code - 261313
Date of effect - 25/11/2014, 15:03:27


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

Tashi_Norem said:


> I want to update mine...but cannot update in the excel link...my signature is as follows
> 
> DIBP points without SS - 55
> IELTS -S/L/R/R - 7/7/7/6.5
> ...


Hey Guys...just one clarification....there is no mention of email address in ..so how will the states know if we have applied for state nomination....just wanted to know..so please clarify.


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

Tashi_Norem said:


> Hey Guys...just one clarification....there is no mention of email address in ..so how will the states know if we have applied for state nomination....just wanted to know..so please clarify.


The email link with your Immiaccount.


----------



## keyur (Aug 16, 2014)

Tashi_Norem said:


> I want to update mine...but cannot update in the excel link...my signature is as follows
> 
> DIBP points without SS - 55
> IELTS -S/L/R/R - 7/7/7/6.5
> ...



now check...


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

blackrider89 said:


> The email link with your Immiaccount.



The immiaccount is only after u get the invitation i suppose...


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

keyur said:


> now check...


thanks..i have updated my signature....


----------



## awez_ahead (Jul 27, 2014)

Hello, is the NSW occupation list for feb out yet?


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

Tashi_Norem said:


> The immiaccount is only after u get the invitation i suppose...


They notify you whenever you receive a correspondence from the Department.


----------



## keyur (Aug 16, 2014)

Tashi_Norem said:


> thanks..i have updated my signature....


any chances required then you can change because it is basic format.

it is very helpful to every one


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

awez_ahead said:


> Hello, is the NSW occupation list for feb out yet?


Not yet..everyone is waiting for the list to be put...especially the ICT people..hope it will be out soon and they retain ICT occupations...


----------



## Alfar (Aug 6, 2014)

Tashi_Norem said:


> The immiaccount is only after u get the invitation i suppose...


While registering for the EOI submission, everyone provided email address.


----------



## las_chan (Feb 3, 2015)

Please Enter your EOI details here (NSW state nomination applicants only) . You will be ranked acording to the NSW nomination critera. This will give us a good idea how new NSW nomination scheme works.


Click on the following link to enter your details

[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1bsefFBCvRSAN6FDSqbv640WMiRHuLgFqLoTlMcSa4nw/edit?usp=sharing

Ranking order.

1. DIBP Points
2. IELTS scores.
3. Working Experience.
4. EOI submission date and time


----------



## keyur (Aug 16, 2014)

las_chan said:


> Please Enter your EOI details here (NSW state nomination applicants only) . You will be ranked acording to the NSW nomination critera. This will give us a good idea how new NSW nomination scheme works.
> 
> 
> Click on the following link to enter your details
> ...


how to calculate English eligibility please explain because 
:confused2:
some doubt

minimum ILTS score or each module score 

as per my knowledge each 7 band candidate get first rank compare to each 6 band.


----------



## dineshngct (Jul 23, 2014)

Will NSW have any limit for each occupation code while selecting for invitation?


----------



## keyur (Aug 16, 2014)

dineshngct said:


> Will NSW have any limit for each occupation code while selecting for invitation?


yes,but they not declare.still we cannot say any thing because this time NSW implemented new system so wait this week.


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

*hey*



keyur said:


> yes,but they not declare.still we cannot say any thing because this time NSW implemented new system so wait this week.


hey guys any idea how can NSW email us , do u all remember giving email id in EOI


----------



## Faris_ksa (Aug 3, 2014)

andrew64 said:


> hey guys any idea how can NSW email us , do u all remember giving email id in EOI


Yes, didn't you get a confirmation e-mail from skillselect with the title: SkillSelect account created‏


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

keyur said:


> how to calculate English eligibility please explain because
> :confused2:
> some doubt
> 
> ...


i think years of experience will take precedence over ielts


----------



## Alfar (Aug 6, 2014)

Yes, we supplied email address when we registered for EOI.


andrew64 said:


> hey guys any idea how can NSW email us , do u all remember giving email id in EOI


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

Faris_ksa said:


> Yes, didn't you get a confirmation e-mail from skillselect with the title: SkillSelect account created‏


Thanks buddy your right there was a confirmation when i created it . However , when i edit for NSW didn't get it , i think when u update they dont send an ack


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

andrew64 said:


> i think years of experience will take precedence over ielts


i too feel that year of experience will take precedence over IELTS..but we have to first wait and see if ICT occupation is included in SOL for 2015..


----------



## keyur (Aug 16, 2014)

any update....:fingerscrossed:


----------



## keyur (Aug 16, 2014)

:ranger::typing::smash:


----------



## keyur (Aug 16, 2014)

i think nsw update website on Friday....:fingerscrossed:


----------



## imanust (Jan 10, 2015)

Tashi_Norem said:


> i too feel that year of experience will take precedence over IELTS..but we have to first wait and see if ICT occupation is included in SOL for 2015..


Nah man, onshore international students is the only reason why the Australian government decided to prefer language ability than working experiences.

These students paid lots of money, and they've stayed longer in australia than us offshore skill workers.


----------



## sweetmann27 (Feb 5, 2015)

Hi,

Need some clarification while filling up the EOI.

Do we need to mention actual experience date of particular company in experice details of EOI or what the expereince mentioned by ACS,should we mention that?

For e.g

The following employment after April 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled

level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code. 



Dates: 04/07 - 10/11 (4yrs 6mths) 

Position: SENIOR ASSOCIATE 

Employer: GENPACT 

Country: INDIA 

Dates: 12/11 - 11/14 (2yrs 11mths) 

Position: ASSISTANT CONSULTANT 

Employer: TATA CONSULTANCY SERVICES 

Country: INDIA

What should i fill up,deduction experince or what..

please advise.

Thanks
Manju


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

Manju it's after deduction


----------



## keyur (Aug 16, 2014)

andrew64 said:


> Manju it's after deduction


what..


manju rank is 39


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

Finally it is released http://www.trade.nsw.gov.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0008/66878/NSW-190-list.pdf


----------



## keyur (Aug 16, 2014)

sdeepak said:


> Hi Friends..
> 
> Need help how to check the ranking for the NSW SS...I'm from chennai and aspiring tomove to Australia...
> 
> ...


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1bsefFBCvRSAN6FDSqbv640WMiRHuLgFqLoTlMcSa4nw/edit?pli=1#gid=0


----------



## keyur (Aug 16, 2014)

please do not change spreadsheets format if you want see short of people then download and see in your own computer.


----------



## joean (Oct 31, 2013)

Hello Friends,

Wanted to know, any one has info on the NSW SS rule. Any one applied the EOI?



Thanks
Joean.


----------



## naziaayub (Apr 13, 2014)

Guys any update or sheet which shows Feb 2015 invitations?


----------



## keyur (Aug 16, 2014)

total 25 software engineer out of 68.
nsw invite all or not its big ???????
:confused2:
ray:


----------



## towhid113 (Dec 8, 2014)

thomasvo said:


> I seriously doubt that after my previous experience with NSW
> Be prepared for the worst, dont make any assumptions until NSW actually gives an update about how this intake will work.


Yeah you are right. Let's wait and see.
Could you please tell how to update the signature?


----------



## betsy.2012 (May 19, 2012)

after submitting EOI- anyone got conformation mail ?


----------



## BRam111 (Nov 20, 2014)

betsy.2012 said:


> after submitting EOI- anyone got conformation mail ?


We just get a mail that Skillset account created with EOI ID.

Ram


----------



## abdrahman01 (Dec 17, 2014)

Hi, What is this spreadsheet about??. Who prepares this??. is this the name of selected candidates for invitation. Please help me on this. I am confused..


----------



## betsy.2012 (May 19, 2012)

i created my EOI on 2013aug and now just updated and submitted before 3 days .. is that still considered to be valid and will i get letter for NSW 190 - or i want to do it as new ? ( but its shows its valid till may 2015 )


----------



## keyur (Aug 16, 2014)

"gvmichel" user get mail today........
as per excel sheet


----------



## nonee17 (Dec 2, 2013)

keyur said:


> "gvmichel" user get mail today........
> as per excel sheet


WOW !
Congrats to gvmichel :second:


----------



## keyur (Aug 16, 2014)

chandrashekhar.B,Himanshu Badak,last ve please update excel sheet if u get mail


----------



## r_saraj (Oct 31, 2013)

Excellent mate...
Congrats to gvmichel


----------



## askaboy (Feb 6, 2015)

nonee17 said:


> WOW !
> Congrats to gvmichel :second:


great news


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

askaboy said:


> great news



too many ICT applicants..so...very stiff competition and NSW may not invite all ICT applicants..


----------



## abdrahman01 (Dec 17, 2014)

Tashi_Norem said:


> too many ICT applicants..so...very stiff competition and NSW may not invite all ICT applicants..


Hi, How come you know about the count of ICT applicants??. Just you are saying or have you found anywhere the total count.


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

abdrahman01 said:


> Hi, How come you know about the count of ICT applicants??. Just you are saying or have you found anywhere the total count.



Just look at the excel sheet and u can get a feel of it...there could be many more who are not on the forum...so..going by the trend..it seems ICT applications are many


----------



## abdrahman01 (Dec 17, 2014)

Tashi_Norem said:


> too many ICT applicants..so...very stiff competition and NSW may not invite all ICT applicants..


Any body have any idea on total invitations this time ?? or total invitations for ICT ??..


----------



## betsy.2012 (May 19, 2012)

The following changes have been made to the number of invitations for the February 2015 invitation rounds:

13 February 2015 500 invitations will be issued in this round

27 February 2015 200 invitations will be issued in this round


----------



## Ronb (Jul 4, 2014)

betsy.2012 said:


> The following changes have been made to the number of invitations for the February 2015 invitation rounds: 13 February 2015 500 invitations will be issued in this round 27 February 2015 200 invitations will be issued in this round


What is the source of your info


----------



## gvmichel (Nov 11, 2013)

Ronb said:


> What is the source of your info


I could not find this info too.

Btw, I did not get any invitation email. Somebody else changed the SS, it's fixed now.


----------



## najamgk (May 10, 2014)

betsy.2012 said:


> The following changes have been made to the number of invitations for the February 2015 invitation rounds:
> 
> 13 February 2015 500 invitations will be issued in this round
> 
> 27 February 2015 200 invitations will be issued in this round


Why you were rejected in 2013?


----------



## keyur (Aug 16, 2014)

any update guys few minutes remaining for completing day...


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

keyur said:


> any update guys few minutes remaining for completing day...


Strange even a single person didnt get a reply . Even a person have 70 points ... i thought 70 points easily can get the 189 visa.


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

andrew64 said:


> Strange even a single person didnt get a reply . Even a person have 70 points ... i thought 70 points easily can get the 189 visa.


I think the wait is not going to be over anytime soon...it is going to be a long wait i suppose..


----------



## keyur (Aug 16, 2014)

:smash::typing:


----------



## keyur (Aug 16, 2014)

no update day is over now


----------



## askaboy (Feb 6, 2015)

keyur said:


> no update day is over now


sad，what are they doing?


----------



## keyur (Aug 16, 2014)

I think nsw waiting for maximum EOI submit till end of feb and after start invitations.


----------



## BRam111 (Nov 20, 2014)

I can not agree more.

Ram



keyur said:


> I think nsw waiting for maximum EOI submit till end of feb and after start invitations.


----------



## keyur (Aug 16, 2014)

it is conformed 
NSW will release more detailed information about the NSW Skilled Nominated 190 program on website this month.


----------



## usmanakbar07 (Jun 7, 2014)

keyur said:


> it is conformed
> NSW will release more detailed information about the NSW Skilled Nominated 190 program on website this month.


confirmed from/by?


----------



## keyur (Aug 16, 2014)

nsw customer care


----------



## icewarp (Jul 15, 2014)

It is better get more points by ielts or pte instead of being waiting so much time...


----------



## jigarpatel (Mar 14, 2013)

keyur said:


> it is conformed
> NSW will release more detailed information about the NSW Skilled Nominated 190 program on website this month.


Hello Keyur,

Thanks for sharing the info. Can you please be more specific in terms of what details NSW will update on their website for 190 visa?

Appreciate your quick update on this.


----------



## keyur (Aug 16, 2014)

jigarpatel said:


> Hello Keyur,
> 
> Thanks for sharing the info. Can you please be more specific in terms of what details NSW will update on their website for 190 visa?
> 
> Appreciate your quick update on this.


This will include answers to frequently asked questions (FAQs).
like EOI date and time query,how to count English test rank etc...


----------



## naziaayub (Apr 13, 2014)

*EOI submission date*

Hi Guys,

I wanted to ask, is it necessary that EOI should be submitted after Feb 2015? Because I submitted my EOI on 20th May 2014 and updated on 31st Jan 2015 to add information about my new job. 
Another question is that I have selected visa 190, 186 and 187 in EOI, and selected all states for 186 and 187, and NSW for 190. Will this selection affect my invitation process?

One more thing that, Date of submission of my EOI will be counted 20 May 2014 (Added EOI) or 31st Jan 2015 (Updated EOI), because in pdf which is generated after EOI submission shows submitted date as 31st Jan 2015 which is obviously updated date.

Please suggest.


----------



## keyur (Aug 16, 2014)

EOI will be counted 20 may 2014.but wait till nsw announced FAQ.


----------



## keyur (Aug 16, 2014)

only count the date that you first lodged your EOI, any subsequent updates will not affect your ranking.


----------



## naziaayub (Apr 13, 2014)

keyur said:


> only count the date that you first lodged your EOI, any subsequent updates will not affect your ranking.


Thanks Keyur


----------



## Ronb (Jul 4, 2014)

keyur said:


> EOI will be counted 20 may 2014.but wait till nsw announced FAQ.


It will be May 2014 only if changing the details wont change your points. If changing increases or decreases your points then date will also change


----------



## bharatbehl (Feb 10, 2015)

*Anyone reeive mail for NSW visa 190 after lodging EOI*



bharatbehl said:


> NSW 190 visa --Anyone receive mail from NSW for to apply in Feb -july batch 15


Any one receive mail after lodging EOI in feb july 15 for NSW 190 visa


----------



## keyur (Aug 16, 2014)

May be tomorrow nsw will give good news..........if any one got invitation then update spread sheet.


----------



## naziaayub (Apr 13, 2014)

Ronb said:


> It will be May 2014 only if changing the details wont change your points. If changing increases or decreases your points then date will also change


Thanks  There is no change occurred after updating EOI.


----------



## jigarpatel (Mar 14, 2013)

keyur said:


> May be tomorrow nsw will give good news..........if any one got invitation then update spread sheet.



Dear Keyur,

You are doing right job in terms of motivating people to not loosing hopes. Hopefully, NSW realizes this and your words of would become true ....


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

*sigh*

any update guys


----------



## umashankarkonda (Apr 11, 2013)

Any updates for anyone from NSW?


----------



## Cgarik (Mar 4, 2015)

*Skill select EOI for 190*

Can some one clarify on this pls.

Do we need to opt for 5 point under 190 while expressing interest in skill select and then nsw will review and get back with mail.

i have 55 points and i have opted for 5 points under nsw in EOI. is that right. i had a doubt because they have said this. I dont understand why it will take again 12 weeks to after receiving invitation from nsw ,it will take 12 weeks to process. what does indicate interest means while applying EOI.

if we look at last point - it will again ask for us to apply in skill select ,isn't what we are doing at first place




Submit an Expression of Interest (EOI)- Ensure that you meet 190 visa criteria
- Submit an EOI in SkillSelect 
- Indicate interest for NSW nomination for a 190 visa
If selected, you will receive a NSW invitation to apply for nomination
- Invitations will be sent by email
- Candidates must submit an online application within 14 days of receiving the invitation to apply
Apply for NSW nomination and wait for the outcome
- NSW nomination applications usually take 12 weeks to process
If nominated, you will receive a SkillSelect invitation to apply for the 190 visa


----------



## naziaayub (Apr 13, 2014)

NSW has updated the website today.


----------



## nonee17 (Dec 2, 2013)

I didn't find any such details which were not known to anyone..


----------



## naziaayub (Apr 13, 2014)

nonee17 said:


> I didn't find any such details which were not known to anyone..


Yes you are right. Nothing new is there.


----------



## mate (Aug 3, 2014)

From where can we see that number of points required (historical cut-off) for getting NSW sponsorship ICT business analyst?


----------



## bharatbehl (Feb 10, 2015)

Any one receive invitation for nsw visa 190 after Feb -May intake .Pls let us know and send the spread sheet


----------



## namlas (May 9, 2014)

Hello All
I need a quick help/ advise.

Is it possible to create/ submit two EOI under 190 Visa, but each for different State i.e. NSW and Victoria.

Then apply for Victoria SS under the EOI created specifically for Victoria. While the other EOI stays un-touched for NSW consideration.

Regards

Salman


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

naziaayub said:


> NSW has updated the website today.


What is the update?


----------



## juanhfer (Mar 24, 2015)

Hi all,

I want to apply to the 190 visa, and I currently have 55 points.

I need to ask you the following:

As I need the 5 points from NSW state sponsorship, I looked in NSW website for the criteria but didn't find too many restrictions... only that I will have to show 55 points and then live 2 years in NSW.

My question: if I have 55 points and my profession (233511) belongs to the appropriate list , do you know if I will get the 5 points for state nomination?

Besides this, someone knows for how long NSW will keep the list of professions? ...I will apply in 4 months and my concern is that my profession is not anymore in NSW sponsorship list.

This is my first message in expatforum, not sure who will read this...

Regards,

Juan, from Argentina


----------



## Faris_ksa (Aug 3, 2014)

juanhfer said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I want to apply to the 190 visa, and I currently have 55 points.
> 
> ...


The current list will probably stay until the end of June. Although they said they might change it at any time. 

Can i ask if you have 55 points, why don't you apply now ? all you need to do is submit an EOI, indicate you are interested in NSW 190 and you will be in the pool. The new process for NSW is ongoing process and there is no special dates for application.


----------



## Furqan (Mar 20, 2015)

Hi All, 

I am a silent member for this forum and must thank all for their valuable inputs.
My query is I have 55 points and I am in Sydney doing a job since 5 years now (was on a 574 visa than) is that something which NSW govt considers at the time of EOI to get my case on priority?

Another question about claiming my partner's point, she is an Aus PHD, so is it mandatory for her to have job experience as well when I am assessing her ACS ? 

Much appreciated in advance


----------



## juanhfer (Mar 24, 2015)

Faris_ksa said:


> The current list will probably stay until the end of June. Although they said they might change it at any time.
> 
> Can i ask if you have 55 points, why don't you apply now ? all you need to do is submit an EOI, indicate you are interested in NSW 190 and you will be in the pool. The new process for NSW is ongoing process and there is no special dates for application.


Faris,

Thank you for your answer.

I have not applied because I haven't validated my Industrial Engineering title (I am writing the CDR now...) and I haven't got a 7 on every module of IELTS yet (my marks are S 6; W 6.5; L 7; R 8).

I believe that I cannot apply to 190 yet because my title has not been assessed by EA and that my IELTS scores are not enough. Can you confirm if what I am saying is ok?

Thank you again.

Juan


----------



## Faris_ksa (Aug 3, 2014)

juanhfer said:


> Faris,
> 
> Thank you for your answer.
> 
> ...


Yes you need to wait for the assessment letter from Engineers Australia before you submit your EOI, your scores is enough for applying for EA assessment. 

may be after you submit your CDR for assessment you can use the waiting time for the outcome to try improve your English scores. you might be eligible to go for 189 then. 

but don't submit any EOI before you can prove your claimed points.


----------



## juanhfer (Mar 24, 2015)

Thank you for your answer Faris 

Let me ask you a last question: NSW state sponsorship 5 points require previous working experience?

I have read the requirements but I only found that, in order to get those 5 points, I need to have 55 points... are there any other criteria that I am missing??

Thank you.

Juan


----------



## Faris_ksa (Aug 3, 2014)

juanhfer said:


> Thank you for your answer Faris
> 
> Let me ask you a last question: NSW state sponsorship 5 points require previous working experience?
> 
> ...


As far as i know they don't require previous work experience. They care about the points and give more priority for English Language ability over work experience.


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

Hello anyone in this group got invitation


----------



## A-A (Apr 27, 2015)

I am planning to apply for NSW nomination but they have mentioned *"We will be selecting candidates to apply for NSW nomination between February adn June 2015."*

What does this mean? What will happen after June. Wont they consider applicants after June?


----------



## mawaismushtaq (Aug 30, 2014)

A-A said:


> I am planning to apply for NSW nomination but they have mentioned *"We will be selecting candidates to apply for NSW nomination between February adn June 2015."*
> 
> What does this mean? What will happen after June. Wont they consider applicants after June?


What they mean by saying above is that until this year end in june 2015.

FYI, australian year end is on 30 june.


----------



## Karan88 (May 6, 2015)

Hey,

Did any logged application as System Analyst got invitation.

I logged my application on 6/2/2015
point 60 (including 190 point )
System Analyst

I know few of people who got invitation in ICT but in other occupation.


----------



## sachinm01 (Sep 12, 2013)

i got one..but the problem is my ACS got expired on March 27th and new ACS evalaution has deducted 4 years of experience .
Please suggest, should i go and apply?


----------



## ranjith418 (Feb 7, 2015)

Dear Friends,

I received invitation to apply for 190 visa. please can you help me with below doubts.

1. My passport has father name as RAJAN JACOB but birth certificate has just Rajan and other government documents like driver license, voter id, aadhar has his name as jacob. should I change the father name in passport or give a statutory declaration that there is a name difference but it is the same person and it is my father?

2. 1. passport photo - 1 color photo labelled with applicant name -what is labelled with applicant name ? does it mean the file name of photo should have applicant name?

3. employment - I am not claiming points for employment. should I still submit the employment related documents?

4. i am not claiming points for my partner, so should I mention her employment history or just put employment history nil ?

5. there is part in application - any applicant lived in a country other than primary applicant usual country of residence ? we went to mauritius for a week on vacation. should i mention it?

thanks,
Ranjith


----------



## sourabh.sakhare (Mar 18, 2014)

r_saraj said:


> Key steps for candidates
> To be considered for selection for NSW nomination, candidates simply need to submit an EOI in SkillSelect choosing NSW for 190 nomination. Between February and June 2015, NSW Trade & Investment will be selecting and inviting candidates to apply.
> 
> Candidates who are invited to apply for NSW nomination will receive an invitation by email and will have 14 days to apply for nomination.
> ...


Hi, is it mandatory that I indicate interest for NSW nomination ONLY to receive a nomination? I have selected ANY in my EOI application.

Please suggest.


----------



## sourabh.sakhare (Mar 18, 2014)

ranjith418 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I received invitation to apply for 190 visa. please can you help me with below doubts.
> 
> ...


1. I don't think you should change your fathers name on the passport. Does your invitation has fathers name? If it doesn't then apply for Visa with the same name. 

2. It should be your name as on the invitation letter, I belive. Can anyone second this? 

3. Not necessary. 

4. The option to declare for your partner will only enabled if you check the radio button to claim 5 points for your partner. 

5. You can mention all the countries you LIVED. I think you traveled to Mauritius just a vacation. I left it blank. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## sourabh.sakhare (Mar 18, 2014)

Hi keyur, 

I must appreciate your hard work to make this Excel sheet. 

Could you please update my details from the signature in the sheet.


----------



## ranjith418 (Feb 7, 2015)

Does your invitation has fathers name? If it doesn't then apply for Visa with the same name.
- Invitation just has my name ranjith jacob rajan. 

Originally Posted by ranjith418 View Post
Dear Friends,

I received invitation to apply for 190 visa. please can you help me with below doubts.

1. My passport has father name as RAJAN JACOB but birth certificate has just Rajan and other government documents like driver license, voter id, aadhar has his name as jacob. should I change the father name in passport or give a statutory declaration that there is a name difference but it is the same person and it is my father?

2. 1. passport photo - 1 color photo labelled with applicant name -what is labelled with applicant name ? does it mean the file name of photo should have applicant name?

3. employment - I am not claiming points for employment. should I still submit the employment related documents?

4. i am not claiming points for my partner, so should I mention her employment history or just put employment history nil ?

5. there is part in application - any applicant lived in a country other than primary applicant usual country of residence ? we went to mauritius for a week on vacation. should i mention it?

thanks,
Ranjith
1. I don't think you should change your fathers name on the passport. Does your invitation has fathers name? If it doesn't then apply for Visa with the same name.


----------



## girishdatta (Jan 15, 2014)

*CV/Resume tips/tricks*

Hello all,

I got "Invitation to apply for NSW nomination " .
They have asked to submit resume .

Is there any specific format or tips/tricks that we need to follow whiile submitting the resume . I need to upload the docs within 14 days .

I would really appreciate your help . If everything goes well I will sponsor drinks for you in Aus : )


----------



## sourabh.sakhare (Mar 18, 2014)

girishdatta said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I got "Invitation to apply for NSW nomination " .
> They have asked to submit resume .
> ...


I uploaded the same resume which I submitted to the Skills Assessing Agency (VETASSESS in my case) with some minor modifications.


----------



## ishugarg (Apr 13, 2015)

waiting for CO.... how can i go for Medical before CO assignment???


----------



## girishdatta (Jan 15, 2014)

ishugarg said:


> waiting for CO.... how can i go for Medical before CO assignment???



What was your exact IELTS score in LRWS sections


----------



## om prakash (Feb 9, 2014)

*190/489*

Hi I'm look-in to 190/489 visa. Kindly provide my eligibility.

Name : Om Prakash

Qualification : Bachelor's and Master's degree in computer application

IELTS Score : L-6,R-6.5,S-6,W-6 (Completed on 13th June Examinations)

Experience : 8 Years 9 months

ACS : Successfully completed


----------



## sourabh.sakhare (Mar 18, 2014)

*PCC and Medical*



ishugarg said:


> waiting for CO.... how can i go for Medical before CO assignment???


Yesterday I was reading on DIBP. This might help you. 

Arranging a health examination 

In your signature, I see that you have received your PCC. I would like to know how did you arrange for it? Could you explain the procedure in detail? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## varun2726 (Jul 26, 2015)

mawaismushtaq said:


> What they mean by saying above is that until this year end in june 2015.
> 
> FYI, australian year end is on 30 june.


Any idea when do they start considering post June EOIs ?

Thanks.


----------

